# Mangueirinha – Sudoeste Paranaense



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Aproveitando uma breve passagem por Mangueirinha, tirei algumas fotos para trazer Mangueirinha pela primeira vez no SSC. Pelo que pude ver, apareceu uma vez no tópico do interior do PR com fotos aéreas, mas um thread com fotos ao nível da rua creio que este seja o primeiro.

Mangueirinha é a cidade da família da minha mãe, portanto tenho uma grande ligação e embora atualmente com menor frequência, sempre vamos para lá. A cidade de uns 15 anos para cá parece estar se desenvolvendo mais, era meio “paradona” até o início dos anos 2000. 

Com novas empresas, pequenas é verdade, loteamentos, construções, parece estar um pouco mais dinâmica. Quanto a questão de desenvolvimento, cabe destacar dois pontos: A agricultura é muito forte em Mangueirinha, (as áreas dos estabelecimentos agropecuários somadas representam 77 mil hectares. Do total, 41 mil hectares são ocupados por lavouras temporárias, especialmente grãos, valores que lhe dão o posto de maior território agrícola da região. Fatores como clima, altitude e solo de boa qualidade tornam Mangueirinha um dos melhores locais para produção de sementes do País Jornal de Beltrão) e no município está a usina hidrelétrica Governador Ney Braga (usina de segredo). É a segunda maior usina da Copel em potência instalada (1260MW). Inaugurada em 1992, localiza-se no rio Iguaçu. 

Portanto, o fator usina é determinante para a arrecadação do município, tanto pelo ICMS quanto pelos royalties. Minha percepção é de que o município poderia estar mais avançado, considerando o fato de ter uma hidrelétrica em seu território e o impacto que isso tem em arrecadação. Em 2016 o valor total do ICMS que retornou para o município foi de cerca de 28,2 milhões de reais
RBJ. Segundo o IBGE em 2017 o total de receitas realizadas foi de cerca de 78 milhões de reais. Valores significativos para um município de 17 mil habitantes. 

Apenas um aspecto, mas um dos mais fáceis de visualizar, a pavimentação asfáltica. Ainda existem algumas ruas mais afastadas sem qualquer tipo de pavimentação, e outras até mais centrais, pavimentadas com pedra irregular, também conhecido como calçamento. O que tem sido feito em termos de pavimentação, se deve em boa parte de recursos de estado/emendas parlamentares etc. Pra mim que a cidade já tinha que estar toda asfaltada...Mas vendo um outro lado quanto a esse assunto, é que mesmo que a área urbana ainda tenha ruas de chão ou apenas com calçamento, já há alguns quilômetros de asfalto em estradas rurais.


Tive apenas uma hora para tirar as fotos antes de anoitecer, então foi bem corrido, as fotos não ficaram do jeito que gostaria e não consegui mostrar tudo o que tinha pensado, mas consegui pegar pontos diferentes da cidade. 

Então vamos às fotos!



*Mangueirinha – Paraná*










Embora por esse mapa na página da Wikipédia Mangueirinha estivesse na classificação por mesorregiões do IBGE, alterada em 2017, na antiga mesorregião do Centro-Sul do Paraná e não na do Sudoeste, segundo o Ipardes o município esta na região geográfica do sudoeste, conforme lei estadual de 2008. 

Área: 1.055,458 km²
População: 16.714 habitantes – estimativa IBGE 2019
Altitude: 921m
PIB per capita [2017]: R$ 76.171,90
Índice de desenvolvimento humano municipal (IDHM) [2010]: 0,688






01 - Entrada principal da cidade.










02










03 - Praça central, reformada esse ano. 










04










05










06 - Avenida Iguaçu, principal da cidade. 










07 










08 










09 - Igreja Matriz – Paróquia Imaculada Conceição 











10










11










12










13









14










15










16










17 - Rua lateral a um dos colégios estaduais, foi feito calçadão para facilitar a entrada e saída dos alunos. 










18










19










20










21










22









23










24










25










26










27










28 – Em Mangueirinha com exceção dos conjuntos habitacionais, as ruas são bem largas. Quase todas as ruas paralelas a avenida principal foram planejadas para serem avenidas também. Elas possuem duas pistas separadas por canteiro central. Quando foram asfaltadas, definiram por estacionamento nas laterais e junto ao canteiro, deixando uma faixa de rolamento em cada sentido. Não há necessidade, mas mesmo com os estacionamentos teria espaço tranquilamente para duas, três faixas pois as ruas são muito largas.










29 










30










31










32










33 – O maior supermercado da cidade. O “cocemal” - comercial de cereais mangueirinha ltda - foi comprado em 2018 pelo Italo, uma rede da região.










34










35 ¬- Rodoviária. 










36 - Prefeitura.










37 - Lateral da prefeitura e centro de eventos. 










38 – A Coamo (maior cooperativa da América Latina, com sede em Campo Mourão-PR) está em Mangueirinha há 40 anos. Atualmente acho que são três unidades em Mangueirinha. 










39 – Terminando o giro pela cidade, tirei uma foto de uma araucária, a árvore símbolo do Paraná, com o por do sol ao fundo. Aqui uma curiosidade sobre Mangueirinha: no limite entre Mangueirinha, Chopinzinho e Coronel Vivida, na reserva indígena, está localizada a maior área de araucária nativa do mundo, com cerca de 16 mil hectares. Link 














40 - Para encerrar, uma foto da rodovia que liga Mangueirinha a Palmas entre as plantações.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Linda.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Aparenta ser bem agradável de se morar.. Aquele ar de tranquilidade típica de cidade pequena do interior... mas com boa estrutura.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Com todo respeito aos mangueirinhenses, mas faz anos que a cidade recebe uma enxurrada de royalties. Deveria estar bem melhor. Mas é agradável.


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Muitíssimo agradável, parabéns pela thread, a cidade é linda.


----------



## Alvino Patrício (Nov 19, 2019)

Parece interessante a cidade, aparentemente deve ter um clima bem ameno.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Alvino Patrício said:


> Parece interessante a cidade, aparentemente deve ter um clima bem ameno.





Jdolci said:


> Aparenta ser bem agradável de se morar.. Aquele ar de tranquilidade típica de cidade pequena do interior... mas com boa estrutura.


É um lugar tranquilo, e bem frio. Pelo menos comparando com Cascavel que está a 780m de altitude (160m a menos do que lá), é uma diferença bem perceptível. Esse final de tarde, mesmo sendo verão, tava com um ventinho gelado. Pra dormir já era de puxar alguma coberta leve, em Cascavel tava pra ligar ar condicionado haha. 

E no inverno é beeem frio, não fica muito atrás de Palmas e General Carneiro! 

Quanto a estrutura, a cidade não é ruim, tem alguma coisa. Porém qualquer “a mais”, principalmente em questão de saúde, depende de Pato Branco (80km). Tem um hospital na cidade, mas é pro básico do básico, não sei como esta funcionando questão de sus/particular... Enfim, o “remédio” muito usado lá é encaminhamento pra Pato Branco e Curitiba! 

Também vão a Palmas (75km), mas aí é mais questão de ensino superior (UTFPR). Mas o principal é Pato Branco, pra saúde, educação etc... No ensino não somente no nível superior, mas já pra ensino médio, muita gente de lá procura por Pato Branco.





Pietrin said:


> Com todo respeito aos mangueirinhenses, mas faz anos que a cidade recebe uma enxurrada de royalties. Deveria estar bem melhor. Mas é agradável.


Deveria mesmo. Cresci ouvindo as conversas sobre isso, mais ainda em época de eleição municipal... “mas e o dinheiro da usina e tal, cadê? o que fazem, isso aqui tinha que ser de tal jeito...” Muito se fala desse dinheiro, que já teria virado fazendas mais ao norte do mapa do nosso Brasil, mas isso são apenas coisas que se ouve falar hehe. 

Pelas histórias dos mais velhos, e o que se fala ainda hoje, o que sei é que em Mangueirinha imperam os velhos métodos nas disputas eleitorais. A cidade tem uma tradição forte de clientelismo, compra de voto mesmo, que teria começado nos anos 70 e mesmo em menor grau, perdura até hoje. Chega eleição municipal, vale tudo. 

Um dado pra medir um pouco quanto a pobreza acima do esperado de Mangueirinha, é o resultado das eleições nacionais. Percentuais do PT vem diminuindo lá, mas em 2018 ainda ganhou de 55% a 45%. Em Chopinzinho, cidade próxima e que pra mim é bem visível seu maior desenvolvimento, foi 55% a 45% contra o PT.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Quase caí de costas ao ver um thread de Mangueirinha. Faz anos que não vou à cidade. Está bem bonitinha. Parabéns ao divulgar mais uma cidade do Sudoeste.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Quase caí de costas ao ver um thread de Mangueirinha. Faz anos que não vou à cidade. Está bem bonitinha. Parabéns ao divulgar mais uma cidade do Sudoeste.


hahahaha 

valeu, obrigado!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Gostei da cidade, nome curioso. Aparenta ser bem cuidada.
A igreja matriz é quase idêntica a de Murutinga do Sul-SP.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Quase caí de costas...


+1. que surpresa essa cidade, limpa, organizada, bem cuidada, achei linda.

Grba com dois threads recentes, ótimos aportes.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda!!! Adorei a cidade..


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

O Sicredi costuma construir seus próprios prédios, mas em Mangueirinha o banco fica em um prédio antigo, nunca tinha visto um Sicredi assim


----------



## Operario (Oct 16, 2007)

Por não conhece-lá tinha uma outra visão sobre ela. Vendo as fotos gostei muito do que vi e me surpreendi positivamente. Que belezinha de cidade!!!


.


----------

